# My Prime Rib Rub



## im1986 (Dec 19, 2011)

I thought I would take a moment and share the rub I have used on prime rib for the last few years. 

First you need to gather up some spices. 

- Paprika

- Seasoning salt

- Chives

- Garlic Powder

- Black Pepper

- Chilli Powder

( I have cheated before a used MS. Dash Original or Table blend, a lot of the same seasonings, but making your own you can control the amount of seasonings, and what flavors you want to shine.)

Mix all your ingridients into a bowl. Take a little red wine and mix in with the seasoning until it makes a nice paste. Rub it all over your meat, and let it sit in the fridge overnight (4 hours min)

Throw it all in the smoker, and oh boy it tastes sooo good. 

Here some pictures of my most recent rib. I have another thread on it in the meat section.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 19, 2011)

The rub looks interesting.

Thanks for posting it.

We just use thick Worcestershire & dust with Montreal steak seasoning.


----------



## rbranstner (Dec 19, 2011)

I have a feeling we are going to be seeing quite a few standing rib roast posts in the next few weeks. I love this time of year.


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 19, 2011)

Now your rub looks interesting and pretty good but I have to let the meat shine. I use Salt, Pepper, and some fresh Garlic and Meat


----------



## im1986 (Dec 19, 2011)

I guess my wife and I are people who really enjoy bold flavors.


----------



## sprky (Dec 19, 2011)

I think it sounds wonderful. I don't get prime rib very often it's just to darn pricey. Just checked the price today, with the guy I get 99% of my meat from and it was $11.98 per pound, no way can I afford that.

BTW your Q-view looks 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Nice job.


----------



## rbranstner (Dec 19, 2011)

sprky said:


> I think it sounds wonderful. I don't get prime rib very often it's just to darn pricey. Just checked the price today, with the guy I get 99% of my meat from and it was $11.98 per pound, no way can I afford that.
> 
> BTW your Q-view looks
> 
> ...


Check out Walmart. I just came from there and stocked up as they were on sale for $5.98lb.


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 19, 2011)

Anyone with an Albetsons can get one for $5.49


----------



## cliffcarter (Dec 20, 2011)

Got any ratios to go with those spices?.

IMHO Prime rib benefits most if you follow the KISS Rule, salt and pepper only for me.


----------



## im1986 (Dec 20, 2011)

I paid 4.99 lb at safeway for the one in the picture.


----------



## driedstick (Dec 21, 2011)

How many pounds was that one in the picture. I may have to do one for new years. Thanks


----------



## im1986 (Dec 21, 2011)

driedstick said:


> How many pounds was that one in the picture. I may have to do one for new years. Thanks




Mine was 5lbs. Took about 3.5 hours to cook to 135. I then wrapped in foil and let it sit for about 15 min and the final temp was 145.


----------



## jbudik (Dec 24, 2011)

Just paid $4.97/lb at Albertsons. They have this deal going every year during Christmas. Decided to get a whole one (17lbs). Since today will be my first attempt at smoking anything (smoking a ham for tonight) I am concerned on destroying an $85 roast. Going to do it in an oven to be safe. Merry Christmas..... Happy Smoking!!!!


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 24, 2011)

jbudik said:


> Just paid $4.97/lb at Albertsons. They have this deal going every year during Christmas. Decided to get a whole one (17lbs). Since today will be my first attempt at smoking anything (smoking a ham for tonight) I am concerned on destroying an $85 roast. Going to do it in an oven to be safe. Merry Christmas..... Happy Smoking!!!!




Put it on the smoker set at 225 degrees. If you like it med/rare pull it off at 135 cover it with foil for a half hour & it will be the best roast you ever had. We like to caot them with thick Worsty sauce then dust with Montreal steak seasoning. We like them rare like this.


----------



## im1986 (Dec 24, 2011)

jbudik said:


> Just paid $4.97/lb at Albertsons. They have this deal going every year during Christmas. Decided to get a whole one (17lbs). Since today will be my first attempt at smoking anything (smoking a ham for tonight) I am concerned on destroying an $85 roast. Going to do it in an oven to be safe. Merry Christmas..... Happy Smoking!!!!




I don't see smoking it any harder than cooking in the oven. Its all about temps. I also smoked mine at 225 till it hit 135. I let it sit for 10 min, and cut into it. It was mighty good. 

What you might try is cutting off a small chunk of the rib to try in the smoker, and the rest in the oven.


----------



## willy smoke (Dec 28, 2011)

That roast looks simply awesome. This makes me want to put one on for New Years, but then I will have to share! Oh well they will love it too !!!!


----------

